# VIENNA - 12th District (Meidling)



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> This is my newest picture project.
> Lots of people know the sights in Vienna's Inner City yet don't know that there are actually 23 districts in my city.
> I am going to portray each and every one of the districts in this series to make you familiar with the Real World Vienna.


MEIDLING - 12th District



















Area: 8,21 km²
Pop.: 85.100

Meidling is rather hard to represent properly for its diversity. Dense urban areas in the north and east, green/industrial/garden areas in the south and west.

We start in the far north:









The square where my (successful) driving license test ride started and ended:









The northern end of Meidlinger Hauptstraße, the district's main shopping street, a pedestrian zone:









Meidlinger Hauptstraße:









U6 metro station "Niederhofstraße":









Like nearly everywhere in Vienna's outer districts, Turkish shops and travel agencies are booming:









Schönbrunner Straße:









Some neighbourhoods seem a bit run down:









I love 20s architecture. In this case, it's shown on a classical Viennese commie block:









Längenfeldgasse, one of a few important N-S throughfare streets in Meidling:



























The Gürtel, the legendary outer ring road seperating the "inner" from the "outer" districts. In this case, Gaudenzdorfer Gürtel is the border between 5.,Margareten and 12.,Meidling:









Into Margareten:









A church without a tower...









Meidling train station, the first Viennese station if you arrive from the south/east, currently undergoing huge renovations related to the total makeover of Vienna's train system:


















Schöpfwerk station of WLB (Vienna's local railway, a tram-train hybrid running between Vienna and Baden, a spa town about an hour to the south of Vienna):









An international regional train to either SK or HU, as evident by the locomotive. That type is only used on short hops across the eastern borders:



























Schöpfwerk, a *huge* commieblock agglomeration:



























A southbound U6 train entering "Am Schöpfwerk" station:









Two ads, both showing Vienna's very own Happel-Stadion, EURO2008 venue:









A typical "Heuriger", a local vine tavern:


















Alterlaa blocks (23.,Liesing) in the background:


















Altmannsdorfer Straße, arterial road between the western districts (12,13,14,15) and the A2/A23 motorways:









A23 begins here:









My family's Schrebergarten ("allotment garden" appearently is the English term)









Unimaginative housings:



























Breitenfurter Straße:









Very cool colours, I'd say:









Südwestfriedhof/South Western cemetary:









Rosenhügel, tripoint between 12.,Meidling, 13.,Hietzing and 23.,Liesing:









Rows of houses, all bearing down on me...









Cosy and convenient:


















Public transport is working very well... That tramline takes you to the State Opera in about twenty minutes.









Hetzendorf castle, today an acclaimed fashion school:









Along Schönbrunner Allee:



















We're done, again!
I hope you enjoyed this little trip.
Tomorrow I'll be heading for Hietzing (13.), a cosy and terribly wealthy neighbourhood with lots of green spaces.

PLEASE COMMENT!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Das ist ein wirklich (diverse) Stadtteil. Am Norden sieht fast wie einen Stadtzentrum aus, aber im anderen Teil, wie einen kleinere Stadt. 

One day I'll get this language right, but about the city, it's interesting to see these other neighbourhoods, outside the tourist routes. The city feels more like a CITY and not hmm, like a Theme Park or something heh. I like in special the Meidlinger Hauptstraße and this building here:










Do you know what that is?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Just apartments.


----------



## Stephan (May 7, 2004)

Again, you did a great job by presenting another Bezirk of Vienna to us. Even I am living for about 9 years now in Vienna, I could find something new in your pics.


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the pictures! keep them coming.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

C'mon, tell me whatcha think.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

It's an interesting thread, but I must confess I find european average modern architecture usually hideous. The fact that it's is such a rich continent, full of good ancient architecture, makes me wonder why people do not see how buildings and houses like the ones on these pics do not fit in places like Vienna, Paris, Lisbon, etc. 

Thanks for the pics anyway. kay:


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Unfortunately that destruction happened during the socialist times of Vienna when by means of a stupid (imho) tax on some goods the authorities considered that a more modest and more rationalistic kind of residence was much better for the citizens of Vienna, so with the collected money they constructed these buildings.

Also we can see the influence and imprint of Adolf Loof in all around Vienna, the father of rationalism and modernity in this city; who also thought that ornaments were a crime in buildings, so he considered that architects should focus more on utility than in aesthetics.

Anyway, Vienna is still one of the most beautiful cities of its size on earth; though I'd prefer some kind of replacement in buildings like the Karl Marx Hof.

Again davidkunz/VIE, as I said in former threads, you are doing a great work showing us your city, district by district.

Well done! :cheers:


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Unfortunately that destruction happened during the socialist times of Vienna when by means of a stupid (imho) tax on some goods the authorities considered that a more modest and more rationalistic kind of residence was much better for the citizens of Vienna, so with the collected money they constructed these buildings.
> 
> Also we can see the influence and imprint of Adolf Loof in all around Vienna, the father of rationalism and modernity in this city; who also thought that ornaments were a crime in buildings, so he considered that architects should focus more on utility than in aesthetics.
> 
> ...


Indeed, it is among the most beauiful cities in the world.. The Architecture even though is not too flashy but it does give a very simple and neat look. The buildings are well mentained which makes them look very decent. Infact that is what i believe is the USP of Vienna as the architecture really complements with the Culture and character of this wonderful city.. THE PICTURES ARE REALLY NICE, BUT THEY ALONE DO NOT HOW THE REAL ATTRIBUTES OF THE CITY.. ONE REALLY NEEDS TO VISIT THIS CITY TO SEE HOW BEAUTIFUL IT IS.. I SIMPLY CANT FORGET MY TRIP TO AUSTRIA, EVEN THOUGH IT WAS IN AUGUST 2005.. a bit more than 2 years ago..


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Great pictures. Thanks for showing the whole city. It's very interesting.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525809

Can anyone give me good resaons, why no one is replying to my 13.,Hietzing thread?  I know it's a boring bourgeois district, but still, at least it's different to what I've showed you so far.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

No my friend, it's not boring at all; each time I visit Vienna I go there too; it's a lovely place. Especially the strolls in the Gardens of the Schönbrunn Palace.


----------

